# Hello there. I am a new member!



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello to everyone, I am a new member! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there,

I am a new member and i am not sure i am using this forum the right way. A bit about myself... I am a Spanish woman. Just moved back to Bilbao after living half of my life in Canada, therefore i am a bit mixed up about where I do really belong ... but I guess I consider myself a citizen of the the world. After reading a few messages in several expat forums ... I can relate to those of you who now living in Spain... cannot help comparing their own country, culture and ways of living .... it is part of the process... it´s part of the learning... it´s part of the experience... 

I love traveling and meeting new people and cultures. I would like to make new friends with those who are living now in Spain but left their own countries...same way i did it myself some time ago. 

Just wanted to introduce myself as a new member... I am not sure this is the right place in the forum to do it so...if not...please let me know.
Bye for now.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi CanadianSpanish and welcome to the forum.

I can imagine things seem very different now. I don't know how much Bilbao has changed but I think not as much as the Costa del Sol...lol.

I 'm sure you will enjoy the forum and I look forward to your posts.

Regards

Chica.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, sorry its a bit slow on here today, its soooooooo hot!!! Tooo hot to spend too much time indoors, altho its too hot to go outdoors, apart from dipping in the pool which I shouldnt really do cos I'm allergic to the chlorine!! WELL, I DID GO IN IT TODAY, So I'll come out in a rash later on no doubt!! Theres a "fan oven" breeze coming thru the doors and at 8.30pm my outside thermometre is saying 38c!!!!! EEEKKK!! Still the nice thing is that the pace is very slow in this heat, so it doesnt matter !!!!!!

Welcome to the forum!!!! I look forward to getting to know you better when the heats down a bit and the brains functioning LOL

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Hello to everyone, I am a new member!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Humph!!
This thread got moved, but my reply didn't get moved with it, so I'm posting it again here!

Hello!
I think this is probably as good a place as any to introduce yourself and start life on the forum.
I live in the Madrid area, but my husband is from Bilbao and we go up regularly because all his family live there or round abouts.
You say you moved back to Bilbao after living many years away. You must find it a very different place to come back to. It's changed radically since I've been going (15years++), and it's not only the Guggenheim that has changed things, although that's the biggest one influence that Bilbao has had I think.
I'd be interested to know what your experience of Canada has been. It's one of my "ambitions" to visit one day.
Hope you enjoy being on the forum


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Hello to everyone, I am a new member!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum ... nice to meet new people and its lovely to have a Spaniard on here! It will be good to hear your view and opinion on different posts as time goes by ..... I suppose the majority on here are UK expats (not all) so having a different perspective could be interesting.

Nice to meet you and talk soon no doubt.

Sue


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

*Anybody living in Vizcaya?*

Hi to all of you again!

It sounds most of you are located in the central and southern part of Spain. Here in Bilbao, the weather is much cooler and is a relief for me since I don´t like the heat that much. I look forward to reading all your posts. By the way, anybody in the forum or via any of you... live close to Bilbao... i miss speaking in English and i would love to get to know someone friendly .... to go for a coffee and a good chat in English. Marta


----------



## simplymojacar (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Hi to all of you again!
> 
> It sounds most of you are located in the central and southern part of Spain. Here in Bilbao, the weather is much cooler and is a relief for me since I don´t like the heat that much. I look forward to reading all your posts. By the way, anybody in the forum or via any of you... live close to Bilbao... i miss speaking in English and i would love to get to know someone friendly .... to go for a coffee and a good chat in English. Marta



Hi Marta!

No, not all of us are down South or Central.....we're up North in Galicia where yes, it's a bit cooler also, but we prefer it that way! There's me (Tally), Anles, Xose and NormatheexDiva here on the forum - but we're still around 500 miles from where you are so difficult for a meet up for coffee, which is a shame! Hopefully you're settling in well in Bilbao. I think PW has relations-in-law there? (she'll correct me if I'm wrong!!).

Nice to "meet" you anyway!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Marta!
> 
> I think PW has relations-in-law there? (she'll correct me if I'm wrong!!).
> 
> ...



Tally's right (as usual!)
We're hopefully going at the end of this week. I'll PM you when I know, ok?


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Marta!
> 
> No, not all of us are down South or Central.....we're up North in Galicia where yes, it's a bit cooler also, but we prefer it that way! There's me (Tally), Anles, Xose and NormatheexDiva here on the forum - but we're still around 500 miles from where you are so difficult for a meet up for coffee, which is a shame! Hopefully you're settling in well in Bilbao. I think PW has relations-in-law there? (she'll correct me if I'm wrong!!).
> 
> ...



Thanks Tallulah,

Yes, it´s too bad Galicia and Bilbao (up north) but still a long way to meet up. It´s taking me quite a long time to adjust to my new life... the funny thing is that lately my life in Toronto was not that great or exciting (just "normal" really).... and i thought i was really missing the way Spaniards socialize, family gatherings and enjoying life each day... to my surprise, I have not been in the mood to do that.. All that going out...doesn´t appeal to me that much... Once i am up to it... I will need to make new friends and start taking charge of my new life in a more positive and proactive way.... as for now i just feel like i am living a borrowed life... anyway... things will get better i hope. Cheers, Marta


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

*Hi Pesky Wesky!*



Pesky Wesky said:


> Humph!!
> This thread got moved, but my reply didn't get moved with it, so I'm posting it again here!
> 
> Hello!
> ...



Hello Pesky Wesky!

Thank you for your welcoming message. Yes i moved back to Bilbao after 20 years away (2 in England and 18 in Toronto). Canada is a very friendly and welcoming country... it´s large enough to give home to those immigrants that still keep on arriving...(well, we all know right now...the recession is extremely bad everywhere). I enjoyed my life there but you know...many times...our hearts (specially when we still have family in our mother land...)tell us to go back to those countries where we were born... anyway that´s a bit my story regarding my return. 

You mention your husband is from Bilbao, so you must know this city pretty well. Yes, it has changed dramatically from being an industrial, greyish and quite polluted city to a "chic", pretty and modern city with much of a business and service economy.... and now well known internationally because of the beauty of that great museum: Guggenheim Bilbao, which by the way... i recommend to all of you...it´s worth the visit. As I said before I would love to meet some English speakers in this area... I am guessing your husband family are all Spaniards, right? Nice to meet you. Marta


----------

